# How long is a bank draft valid for?



## Adecco (29 Apr 2015)

As the title says - How long is a bank draft valid for?


----------



## Páid (30 Apr 2015)

Don't know if this helps but......

I ordered an item and paid for the deposit via bank draft. The waiting time was over three years for the item to be made. The seller contacted me two years after I gave him the bank draft to say that he tried to lodge it and that it had expired. He said that it needed to be lodged within six months. It was a PTSB bank draft. It took the PTSB weeks to find and reissue it but they did.


----------



## theresa1 (1 May 2015)

A bank draft never expires but because banks are banks they will probably try and enforce the 6 month rule which is strictly only for cheques.


----------

